# looking for work from home



## barbara1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Barbara Deaton, CPC
860 Carpenter Drive
Hollister CA  95023
(831) 630-1302
skidder56@gmail.com 


POSITION DESIRED:  SENIOR SPECIALTY CODER 


Professional Attributes:   Certified Professional Coder, 24 years coding experience/15 years abstract coding, current member AAPC, proven strong work ethic, self starter/ problem solver, excellent communications skills.

Current Experience

1992 to present, Electronic Insurance Billing, Hollister, CA

Sole founder, owner and operator of Electronic Insurance Billing, a full-spectrum home based medical insurance billing service that has served 14 clients over the last 18 years.  Specialties included but not limited to:  Family Practice, Geriatrics, Gastroenterology, Osteopathic treatment, Chiropractor treatment, Plastic Surgery,  Psychiatry and Durable Medical Equipment (DME).

Duties include meeting with and setting up procedures for new clients, CPT, ICD-9 and HCPCS coding of claims, submitting claims electronically and on paper to appropriate insurance companies, posting appropriate payments, patient balance billing and collections, providing and reviewing aging reports and follow-up on unpaid claims, corresponding with insurance companies, negotiating provider contracts and conducting regular scheduled communications with clients to keep them updated on their accounts.

1989 to 1992  Homemaker

1984 to 1989:  US Administrators, Calabasas, CA

1986-1989 Claims Supervisor
Supervised work of 20 claims examiners, ensuring accuracy and achieving bonus status for turnaround time by reducing a 90 day turnaround time to an 8 day turnaround time.  Performed daily supervisory duties including auditing claims for coding accuracy and medical necessity. Also earned several personal achievement awards.  Offered a Claims Manager position prior to relocating to Northern California.

1984-1986 Claims Examiner
Trained in CPT, ICD-9 and HCPCS coding.  Processed claims for GE/RCA insured employees and performed customer service duties.  Promoted to Claims Supervisor in 1986. 

Prior to 1984:  Worked for various doctors, dentists performing both front and back end office duties.  Also worked for Northridge Hospital admitting office and Emergency Department.

Affiliations; AAPC

Coding Skills; Abstract, CPT, ICD-9, HCPCS


References available upon request.


----------

